# Can I record streaming Netflix?



## aborup

Both my smart Panasonic TV and Blu-Ray player have Netflix streaming apps. They're connected by an Onkyo AV Receiver TX-SR309. Is there any way that I can connect a DVR to these components so that I can stream movies in the wee hours of the morning and capture them for DVR replay later?


----------



## scottlindner

There is no practical way of doing that. Also, there is no need to capture them in the wee hours to play the next day as those services are on demand.


----------



## aborup

Ahhh! My high-speed internet has a monthly limit for downloads. From 12AM to 8AM, however, it is unlimited. That's why I'd like to grab the movies in that period. I push the limit each month as it is.


----------



## 11001011

You could use a Sony Streaming player and a Hauppuage HD PVR 


The reason this would work is the Sony has Component video outputs and the Hauppauge records from its component video inputs.


You would of course have to "play" the movie from Netflix and record it in real-time.


----------



## mtallent

If you want to record HD from Netflix with the HD-PVR you will have to use the HDMI output as it will not stream HD from the analog components outputs. You need to get a adapter to convert the HDMI signal to analog component and optical digital audio if you want to capture anything more than stereo sound. Here is a link to a adapter that I know will work with the HD-PVR, not all do work.
http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Compone...5567112&sr=8-1 


Also the player must be set to 720P or 1080i for capture in HD to the HD-PVR, it will not work with 1080P resolution.


Mike T


----------



## aborup

First of all, thanks to everyone for their replies.


I'm not quite clear here.

Am I hearing that I need to buy:

1) A Sony Streaming Player

2) A Hauppuage HD PVR

3) an adapter for HDMI to analog component output


With this scenario, would I be using my computer as the DVR? How do these things hook together and which device shows me what I'm recording?


Is my current Sony BluRay with Netflix app something different than the Sony Streaming Player?


This seems like a pretty big investment to accomplish what I'd hoped was a simple task.


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtallent* /forum/post/21959452
> 
> 
> If you want to record HD from Netflix with the HD-PVR you will have to use the HDMI output as it will not stream HD from the analog components outputs. You need to get a adapter to convert the HDMI signal to analog component and optical digital audio if you want to capture anything more than stereo sound. Here is a link to a adapter that I know will work with the HD-PVR, not all do work.
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Compone...5567112&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Also the player must be set to 720P or 1080i for capture in HD to the HD-PVR, it will not work with 1080P resolution.
> 
> 
> Mike T



The Sony player streams Netflix through it's component video output. I know this for a fact because I own one and use the component video output. Granted it's "only" 720p or 1080i


----------



## 11001011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aborup* /forum/post/21969598
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks to everyone for their replies.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite clear here.
> 
> Am I hearing that I need to buy:
> 
> 1) A Sony Streaming Player
> 
> 2) A Hauppuage HD PVR
> 
> 3) an adapter for HDMI to analog component output
> 
> 
> With this scenario, would I be using my computer as the DVR? How do these things hook together and which device shows me what I'm recording?
> 
> 
> Is my current Sony BluRay with Netflix app something different than the Sony Streaming Player?
> 
> 
> This seems like a pretty big investment to accomplish what I'd hoped was a simple task.



The Haupauge has a pass through so you would not know it's there.


Your Blue-ray only has HDMI output.


The Haupauge PVR only has component video inputs.


So you need a converter like mtallent recommended to use your existing player or a Nexflix player with component video output like I recommended.


Really they are about the same price. I think I paid $70 for the Sony player at Best Buy.


----------



## mtallent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *11001011* /forum/post/21969702
> 
> 
> The Sony player streams Netflix through it's component video output. I know this for a fact because I own one and use the component video output. Granted it's "only" 720p or 1080i



My Sony PS3 and WD Live Hub will only stream SD through the component outputs when playing a HD file on Netflix as reported by the HD-PVR capture program. That is why I have to use the HDMI output from these devices.


Mike T


----------



## videobruce

Ok, how about directly within a PC?


----------



## mtallent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce* /forum/post/21972480
> 
> 
> Ok, how about directly within a PC?



Rarely used the PC when I was setting this up, the PC Netflix app was so poor and would hardly stream HD that I found the PS3 to work much better. I then got the WD Live player and I like it a lot and find it easier and quicker to use than the PS3. So my setup is the WD Live player HDMI output first goes to a 2X1 HDMI splitter, with 1 output going to My Onkyo AVR onto the DLP 1080P HDTV. The second is connected to the HDMI to component converter and the components and SPDIF optical go to the HD-PVR. This way I can always play to WD Live to my HDTV and whenever I need I can turn on the HD-PVR and record the signal.


Mike T


----------



## videobruce

If you are streaming to a PC (like U Boob) it should be able to be captured (saved)??


----------



## aborup

Thanks to everyone for the replies!


I ~think~ I understand now. I need to purchase a Hauppuage PVR and either 1) a Sony Streaming Player or 2) an HDMI to Component video converter. Then, when I get a Netflix movie through my player, it will send the signal to the PVR and then on to the TV.


I've never had a PVR. Is it menu controlled via the TV monitor?

Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?


----------



## FishOil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *11001011* /forum/post/21939433
> 
> 
> You could use a Sony Streaming player and a Hauppuage HD PVR
> 
> 
> The reason this would work is the Sony has Component video outputs and the Hauppauge records from its component video inputs.
> 
> 
> You would of course have to "play" the movie from Netflix and record it in real-time.



Could one use any media streamer that has component video outputs or does it have to be the Sony one? I've been looking into the Sony player you linked to and while the price is very good the unit gets a lot of knocks for its interface (especially the search function for Netflix and Amazon). I've noticed that Roku makes a unit with component video outputs and wonder if that would work as well.


----------



## SoNic67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aborup* /forum/post/21976497
> 
> 
> Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?



First read the netflix Terms Of Use that you agreed on:



> Quote:
> Netflix reserves the right to terminate your membership hereunder if Netflix, in its sole and absolute discretion, believes that you are in violation of Netflix software restrictions, restrictions against copying movies & TV shows provided to you by us, or other unauthorized copying or use of our proprietary content in violation of the copyrights of Netflix and its licensors. Netflix does not promote, foster or condone the copying of movies &TV shows or any other infringing activity. The use of the Netflix service, including movies &TV shows made available to you by us, is solely for your personal and non-commercial use.
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix does not promote, foster or condone the copying of movies & TV Shows, digitally delivered content, or any other infringing activity. You may not circumvent, remove, alter, deactivate, degrade or thwart any of the content protections in the Netflix service.



I'm just saying...


----------



## videobruce

Mindless dribble.

Your home, your business.


----------



## SoNic67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videobruce* /forum/post/22017088
> 
> 
> Mindless dribble.
> 
> Your home, your business.



Who's mindless dribble?


----------



## videobruce

What you quoted.


----------



## SoNic67

That's the world we live in. Your home is not "your business", you can still break the law in your home.


----------



## Rammitinski

And in today's news:

http://www.news.yahoo.com/court-wont...144922490.html


----------



## Ralarcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rammitinski* /forum/post/22048583
> 
> 
> And in today's news:
> 
> http://www.news.yahoo.com/court-wont...144922490.html



He shared and distributed the content with many. The OP wants this for personal use only.


Cheers


----------



## SoNic67

It doesn't make any difference in USA.

If in US, tell your senator that you want to have the right of a copy for personal use, instead of complaining here and calling it "mindless dribble".


----------



## sethracer

In case anybody really wanted to do what the originator requested. You will have to check out the streaming device output carefully. The Sony BluRay players drop output to DVD quality resolution through the Component port if the source is streamed from the Net. Both NetFlix and Amazon Streaming do this. The Hauppage PVR application displays the input resolution when setting to record and I have watched it drop. The WD Live Plus does the same thing. (Sony mentions this in their owners manual. The reason may have to do with the handshaking which only happens via HDMI. Strangely, the Samsung BluRay player does not drop, and will allow a 1080i or 720p signal out of NetFlix which the Hauppage happily records. (It does make for some huge files, though). Just a further note, the HD component out from a Dish TV recorder will feed through the Hauppage PVR just fine. Many of the Dish units have off-air (OTA) recording as well as Satellite, if you have a good ATSC signal. But Windows Media Center and a good ATSC tuner is certainly a cleaner ATSC recording combo.


----------



## olyteddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aborup*  /t/1399586/can-i-record-streaming-netflix/0_40#post_21976497
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> I ~think~ I understand now. I need to purchase a Hauppuage PVR and either 1) a Sony Streaming Player or 2) an HDMI to Component video converter. Then, when I get a Netflix movie through my player, it will send the signal to the PVR and then on to the TV.
> 
> 
> I've never had a PVR. Is it menu controlled via the TV monitor?
> 
> 
> Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?


No, the Hauppage PVR is a computer input device. And as such will be controlled by the computer. You might as well just use a screen recording program.


----------



## johng

With Netflix now offering "Super HD", shouldn't you be able to plug the HDMI output from the streaming device (Roku, etc) into a Blackmagic Design Intensity module and capture the streaming movie directly to my computer via Adobe Premiere? After capture, is there any reason why I couldn't burn the movie to Blu-Ray?


----------



## mtallent

No you cannot. Look up HDCP


----------



## scoosdad

And the inevitable fine print on the Blackmagic Design Intensity product specs:


"HDMI input is unable to capture from copy protected HDMI sources."

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/intensity/techspecs 


I'd be really, really shocked if Netfix was not embedding HDCP flags in their stream.


----------



## Devedander

PC and FRAPS? this thing http://audials.com/de/one/index.html ?


----------



## greaser

Another choice(besides the ViewHD converter that another poster mentioned) for a HDMI>Component video converter that hasn't been mentioned yet is the HDfury 3 or 4,it's a bit pricey but it will do the job,delivers a better pic.than the ViewHD,and accepts and outputs resolutions up to 1080p,and has digital audio output. I don't know if the OP is interested in such a device,but i thought i'd throw it out here as another choice he may want to consider.


----------



## cgott42

I use playlater software.

The PQ is not as good as the original , but it's fine for when I need to watch offline, also the UI makes it convenient

They have a 2 week demo to test it


----------



## pacofortacos

Quote:

Originally Posted by aborup


Thanks to everyone for the replies!



I ~think~ I understand now. I need to purchase a Hauppuage PVR and either 1) a Sony Streaming Player or 2) an HDMI to Component video converter. Then, when I get a Netflix movie through my player, it will send the signal to the PVR and then on to the TV.



I've never had a PVR. Is it menu controlled via the TV monitor?


Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?

No, the Hauppage PVR is a computer input device. And as such will be controlled by the computer. You might as well just use a screen recording program."


While the Hauppage PVR is a computer input device and controlled by the computer, it is much more than a screen recording program. It is a h264 encoder and as such, the main workhorse - without it your computer requirements would have to be much more high end to record HD video. It also comes with the software to burn to dvd in dvd format or avchd for bluray players if you wish to keep the HD.


So you need

a. Any netflix player with hdmi out, to hdmi to component converter, to haupp 1212 (connected to a laptop or desktop computer that meets the 1212's specs), the 1212 connected to your tv via component cables.

b. A netflix player that will output hd over component, to haupp 1212 (connected to a laptop or desktop computer that meets the 1212's specs), the 1212 connected to your tv via component cables.


You will most likely record the files to an external usb hard drive, you will then either convert the files to dvd, avchd, or play the files as recorded via a media player (can be your netflix player if you chose the right one).


----------



## mtallent

If you want to record in HD then you will need the HDMI to component converter as I believe all Netflix players that have component outputs will NOT output HD, only SD when playing Netflix, at least my PS3 and WD Live player do this.


My interest is ONLY with HD so I have no info on converting the H264 recordings of the HDPVR to DVD format.


The HDPVR is controlled by your computer that is running the HDPVR software, it is a capture device.


I capture in 1080i at the highest constant bit rate setting, then re-encode-


1- with a little sharpening to help overcome the digital to analog to digital conversions.

2- I then convert to progressive to eliminate the pull down flags used in the conversion to 1080i


I end up with MKV files that look amazingly good considering all that processing that happens to the video content.


The software that does all this is free open source but does take some learning and it is not a 1 click process. Read about Ripbot264 and MEgui on the Doom9.org forum.


Mike T


----------



## starbuck45

Netflix on an Xbox-360 has HD on the component video outputs which can be recorded directly on Hauppauge PVR. You need XBox Live Gold subscription to do Netflix.


----------



## olyteddy

Yes. (Lower left corner)... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STCKwxzL3VM


----------



## SuperHornets81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgott42*  /t/1399586/can-i-record-streaming-netflix#post_22980225
> 
> 
> I use playlater software.
> 
> The PQ is not as good as the original , but it's fine for when I need to watch offline, also the UI makes it convenient
> 
> They have a 2 week demo to test it



This is exactly what I was going to suggest. I use this to record Hulu and Amazon VOD. Totally worth $60 and totally legal! He's right about the PQ, but still good enough. I've been able to transfer the vids to my KF HD and watch them on that as well.


----------



## baespy1975

Yes! You can record Netflix movies straight to a blank DVD. Through experiments I have a Western Digital Media player that is connected to a digital copyguad remover that you can purchase online. Unfortunately you have to record in real time to a DVD recorder. To Netflix it just looks like your playing one of their movies. But if you have good bandwith you shouldn't get any break UPS in the connection. I still record through a s video cable for best possible picture. Unfortunately you cannot record to a stand alone dvr because they have their own copy protection.It just depends on what type of connections your blue ray player has. Their is software out there that can record streaming videos to your pc, but I would advise


----------



## igreg

mtallent said:


> If you want to record HD from Netflix with the HD-PVR you will have to use the HDMI output as it will not stream HD from the analog components outputs. You need to get a adapter to convert the HDMI signal to analog component and optical digital audio if you want to capture anything more than stereo sound. Here is a link to a adapter that I know will work with the HD-PVR, not all do work.
> http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Compone...5567112&sr=8-1
> 
> Also the player must be set to 720P or 1080i for capture in HD to the HD-PVR, it will not work with 1080P resolution.
> 
> Mike T


 
This is completely wrong. You can record 1080i with DD5.1 with the Hauppauge DVT; in fact, you need to as it does not include HDMI inputs or outputs.


----------



## igreg

aborup said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies!
> 
> I ~think~ I understand now. I need to purchase a Hauppuage PVR and either 1) a Sony Streaming Player or 2) an HDMI to Component video converter. Then, when I get a Netflix movie through my player, it will send the signal to the PVR and then on to the TV.
> 
> I've never had a PVR. Is it menu controlled via the TV monitor?
> Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?


Just purchase a Blu-Ray player that has component outputs; e.g., PS3.


----------



## igreg

SoNic67 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *aborup*
> 
> Can I burn recorded movies to DVD for playback on a regular DVD player? If so, how is that done?
> 
> 
> First read the netflix Terms Of Use that you agreed on:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Netflix reserves the right to terminate your membership hereunder if Netflix, in its sole and absolute discretion, believes that you are in violation of Netflix software restrictions, restrictions against copying movies & TV shows provided to you by us, or other unauthorized copying or use of our proprietary content in violation of the copyrights of Netflix and its licensors. Netflix does not promote, foster or condone the copying of movies &TV shows or any other infringing activity. The use of the Netflix service, including movies &TV shows made available to you by us, is solely for your personal and non-commercial use.
> 
> 
> Netflix does not promote, foster or condone the copying of movies & TV Shows, digitally delivered content, or any other infringing activity. You may not circumvent, remove, alter, deactivate, degrade or thwart any of the content protections in the Netflix service.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying...


 
The Supreme Court already ruled on this when they allowed recording for personal use. 5-4 decisino when Justice Sandra Day O’Connor sided against Hollywood:

History:

“The VCR is to the American film producer and the American public as the Boston strangler is to the woman home alone,” Jack Valenti, the garrulous head of the Motion Picture Association of America, told Congress. 
The Supreme Court almost bought the argument that because it was illegal to copy shows without the copyright holder’s consent, the Betamax must be an accessory to crime. At the last minute, however, Justice Sandra Day O’Connor changed her mind. In a 5-to-4 ruling in 1984, the technology survived. 
Foiling another attempt by studios to control the emerging videocassette market, Congress refused to forbid the renting or reselling videotapes of movies for profit. Blockbuster, Netflix and Redbox would be protected by copyright law’s doctrine of “first sale.” If they had bought it, they owned it.


----------



## mtallent

igreg said:


> This is completely wrong. You can record 1080i with DD5.1 with the Hauppauge DVT; in fact, you need to as it does not include HDMI inputs or outputs.


Which device are you streaming Netflix that will output 1080 or 720P resolution on the analog component outputs? My WD Live will not, nor will my PS3.

Mike T


----------



## igreg

mtallent said:


> Which device are you streaming Netflix that will output 1080 or 720P resolution on the analog component outputs? My WD Live will not, nor will my PS3.
> 
> Mike T


The Hauppauge HD DVR. You can record 1080i HD from DirecTV or Netflix streaming in 1080i and DD 5.1. 

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


----------



## mtallent

igreg said:


> The Hauppauge HD DVR. You can record 1080i HD from DirecTV or Netflix streaming in 1080i and DD 5.1.
> 
> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


The HD-PVR is NOT the issue, I have 2 of them including the one with HDMI input. The issue I spoke to and you said was incorrect is WHERE do you get a device that will stream Netflix in 1080i from the analog component outputs so you can record on a HD-PVR. You did not answer my question.

Mike T


----------



## igreg

mtallent said:


> The HD-PVR is NOT the issue, I have 2 of them including the one with HDMI input. The issue I spoke to and you said was incorrect is WHERE do you get a device that will stream Netflix in 1080i from the analog component outputs so you can record on a HD-PVR. You did not answer my question.
> 
> Mike T


Playstation 3; You need to use component output on PS3. By the way, you said you could not record hd via component which is wrong, so I was addressing your post.


----------



## KingB84

igreg said:


> The Supreme Court already ruled on this when they allowed recording for personal use. 5-4 decisino when Justice Sandra Day O’Connor sided against Hollywood:
> 
> History:
> 
> “The VCR is to the American film producer and the American public as the Boston strangler is to the woman home alone,” Jack Valenti, the garrulous head of the Motion Picture Association of America, told Congress.
> The Supreme Court almost bought the argument that because it was illegal to copy shows without the copyright holder’s consent, the Betamax must be an accessory to crime. At the last minute, however, Justice Sandra Day O’Connor changed her mind. In a 5-to-4 ruling in 1984, the technology survived.
> Foiling another attempt by studios to control the emerging videocassette market, Congress refused to forbid the renting or reselling videotapes of movies for profit. Blockbuster, Netflix and Redbox would be protected by copyright law’s doctrine of “first sale.” If they had bought it, they owned it.


The "Aereo" case seems to disagree. The Supreme Court hasn't put the final nail in the coffin, but they hinted it was not looking good.


----------



## lionel90

Basically Netflix uses Silverlight for copy protection and the ONLY thing that works is a commercial streaming media recording program that records the stream in real time as it plays on your PC. Replay Video Catcher should work, but someone who cares will have to test it. "Commercial" means "You have to buy it - not free".


----------



## tecknurd

It is against the rules in this forum and Netflix to capture what Netflix is showing. This is stealing. Talk to your internet provider to change your plans. The posts what can be done to steal Netflix content should be ashamed of themselves. I do not want Netflix to increase their pricing because some people can not get a better internet plan.

Your best route is ditch streaming and sign up for getting Blu-Ray discs through the mail. At this time Netflix is pro-consumer, but if you do capture or steal their content they will eventually fight back against us consumers.

Netflix Terms of Use


----------



## Sammy2

Playon.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

